# Gif aus Vektrografik (Corel)



## helga (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe in Corel eine Vektrografi erstellt, und will diese nun als Web-fähiges GIF exportieren. Ich habe jetzt schon die verschiedensten Einstellungen durch. Die Grafik wird, wenn ich diese dann auf eine farbige HTML-Seite einbinde entweder mit einem weißen Schimmer dargestellt, oder mit einem zerfranzent Rand.

Was muss ich machen, damit die Grafik sauber im Web dargestellt wird?

Viele Grüße
Helga


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Februar 2007)

Hi,
also du must als Hintergrundfarbe die gleiche Farbe wählen welche du aich auf deienr Webseite verwendest. Wenn du jedoch eine transparente Farbe wählst dann entsteht diese zerfransten Kanten da Gif keine Alpha Werte für die transparenz unterstützt, sprich du kannst nur eine Farbe und auch keine Abstufungen für eine transparenz wählen.
Nur PNG24 unterstützt eine Abstufung (Antialising) für die transparenz. Nur können nicht alle Browser PNG24 richtig darstellen.

Gruß


----------



## helga (12. Februar 2007)

Hi,

danke! Habe schon vermutet, dass es gar nicht geht. PNG24 ja das kommt super raus, aber im IE z.b. mit grauem Hintergrund. 

Grüße
Helga


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2007)

ja der IE unterstützt dieses Format nicht.

Gruß


----------

